# Internet Connection Keeps Dropping



## No1StoppedMe (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope someone here can help me cause this is driving me nuts. My internet connection on my computer keeps dropping. From what I can tell it only happends when I'm downloading large files. The weird thing is that my network connection stays connected according to windows(I'm running XP). However when I try to disable the connection in the Network connections folder after it has dropped, my computer freezes. When my internet connection is working my Wireless Network Connection in the Network connections folder says its status is connected but my Internet Connection under the Internet Gateway in the same folder says it's status is disabled. 








When ever I get the problem, rebooting my computer solves it temporarily. I've run virus scans using Norton AV and they have all come up clean. I've run registry scans using Norton WinDoctor and RegistryFix 6.2 and that doesn't seem to help. Some items that come up in the scan can't be fixed for some reason. I've also run Windows Defender and it comes up clean as well. I'm using a wireless connection to a router. I changed routers and I still have the problem however for the first little while after I changed routers the problem seemed to disappear. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## No1StoppedMe (Jan 12, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Christopher>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chris
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11 USB Wireless LAN Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-F4-D6-F7-F9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 17, 2008 7:02:31 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 24, 2008 7:02:31 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Christopher>

Encryption is WEP 64 bits
D-Link DI-524 AirPlus G 802.11g/2.4Ghz Wireless Router
Motorolla Surfboard SB5100 is my modem.
Windows XP Home Edition Version 2002 w/ SP2
I don't get any error msgs my internet connection just drops and when I try to disable the network connection cause it still shows as being connected my computer freezes.


----------



## No1StoppedMe (Jan 12, 2008)

anyone have any ideas why my connection keeps dropping?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try upgrading the wireless drivers on the machine to the latest available.

Upgrade the router to the latest firmware.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Try the connection with no encryption as a test.

Change the positions of the router and/or the wireless computer. Does this happen with a wired connection?


----------



## No1StoppedMe (Jan 12, 2008)

yes this problem is exclusive to my computer.....it happend before when I was living at a different place....different router...different connection....it's got to be something wrong with my computer


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No1StoppedMe said:


> yes this problem is exclusive to my computer.....it happend before when I was living at a different place....different router...different connection....it's got to be something wrong with my computer


How did that answer any of the previous questions or address my suggestions? :4-dontkno


----------



## lumi77 (Oct 14, 2009)

johnwill said:


> How did that answer any of the previous questions or address my suggestions? :4-dontkno


The Windows may disable the network adapter to save power. Disable the power saving of the properties for the network card (wired network adapters only): Disable the power saving of the properties for the network card (only wired network card): 

1.open Network Connections, click Start button Open Network Connections, click the Start button, Control Panel, Network and Internet, Network and Sharing Center and click Manage network connections. , Control Panel, Network and Internet, Network and Sharing Center and click Manage network connections. 

2.right-click connection, and then click Properties. Right-click the connection, and then click Properties. If you are prompted for an administrator password or - confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation. If you are prompted for an administrator password or - confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation. 

3.click Configure the Network tab. Click Configure in the Network tab. 

4.clear the Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power in the Power Management tab, and then click OK. Clear the Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power in the Power Management tab, and then click OK


----------



## ammoun (Jul 16, 2010)

i had the same issue and i found out i had filled a static ip adress in the Alternative Configuration tab of my ipv4 connection property of the local connection. i reset it to Automatic and for the last 30 minutes, the internet has not disconnected. i am keeping my fingers crossed.

perhaps some of u had done the same with their ip4 configuration.

hope this helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll close this ancient thread before anyone else tries to "solve" it. :smile:


----------

